# V8 Questions



## VwCdub (Mar 31, 2003)

Alright, I know this forum is pretty dead/ slowmoving for a while now.. But i recently acquired a 91 audi v8.
I have noticed a few things that I need to adress.. Mainly the anti lock brake system seems to need my attention.. The Abs light wont come on for a little bit after I start the car, it seems that they work ( not amazing) for a bit till the light comes on.. The previous owner (an audi tech) said he thought it needed a speed sensor in the front and in the rear. Seeing the price that these gadgets seem to cost I want to make sure it is them that is at fault before buying a front and rear...
The brake def. seem to heat up quick - and there seems to be some sort of dragging/ studdering from the rear when the car is all the way cut one side or the other. this only seems to happen at low speeds... also sometimes when taking off, wheels turned it def chirps..
Another problem, which could be related, is that the car shakes at speed (kinda feels like alignment) but wasnt sure if this was another symptom...

Any help on the systems would be appriciated... Also the car has g60's in the front..
More problems to follow later!


----------

